
So why does Absolute Vodka freeze when no other brands do? - wslh
https://contact.absolut.com/org/absolut-vodka/d/so-why-does-absolute-freeze-when-no-other-brands-d/
======
mattbgates
I've had a bottle of (Effen) vodka sitting in my freezer for the past 5 years.
Saving it for a good time. Still hasn't frozen! I didn't think any vodka could
freeze!

